# Fresh Find - Redline Pro-Line-II



## musclemaniac (May 10, 2009)

*Fresh Find BMX Bike - Name that Frame!*

Hello Everyone,

Would like some help in identifying this bike I just found. It has Redline Pro-Line-II decals on the frame and another one of the decals says Redline Pro-Styler with someone's signature. (can't read it)

Chrome Frame (unique looking gusset under head tube)
Sugino Apex-M cranks
Pete's Precision Products front sprocket
Shimano Pedals
Hubs marked SR Japan
Araya rims
Fork marked AKISU
UNI BMX Seat
Dia-Compe Brake Lever


----------



## bits n pieces (Jun 13, 2009)

*Can you say*

cha ching. Im very jealous. Beautiful original 80s redline. Clean it up carefully.


----------



## tailwhip2decade (Jun 29, 2009)

*Nice!*

good find!


i'm workin on an '84 RL 500a 

when you finish yours you'll have me beat.


----------



## tailwhip2decade (Jun 29, 2009)

*Nice!*

good find!


i'm workin on an '84 RL 500a 

when you finish yours you'll have me beat.

i'd say 78-81, looks like org. rims,bars and forks.
i remember most redlines from 77-80 had red anodized lookin rims.
lots of friends had 'em into the late 80s


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Sep 11, 2009)

Name on the sticker is RL Osborn.


----------

